# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Βοήθεια με Velleman 30Volt - 10 Ampere τροφοδοτικό.

## akis1497

Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που γράφω στο hlektronika, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε ενα πρόβλημα μου με ενα velleman τροφοδοτικό.
Μου το έδωσε φίλος μου πέρσυ.
Σε συχνά διαστήματα τουλάχιστον πέντε φορές απο την αρχή του χρόνου μου έχει κάψει πέντε φορές τον lm723 στην τάση και δύο φορές ενα TIP3055 πάντα το πρώτο στη σειρά.
Εχω δεί τα πάντα εχω αλλάξει ακόμη και το ρελέ που έχει αλλά πάλι όταν θέλει και χωρίς φορτίο σε κατάσταση αναμονής μπορεί να κάψει κάτι.
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος ιδέα ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 15+15Volt 300VA, το ρελέ τι δουλειά κάνει. Επίσης εχω καταργήσει τα όργανα και εχω βάλει με βελόνα, εχω διώξει απο την έξοδο τις αντιστάσεις σε σχήμα Π που είχε.
Ελπίζω κάποιος να ξέρει κάτι για το πολύ παράξενο αυτό, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tasosmos

Το ρελαι αλλαζει τα τυλιγματα αναλογως του τι ταση εξοδου εχεις. 
Αν ειναι κατω απο 10-12V συνδεει μονο το ενα τυλιγμα επανω οποτε εχεις μικροτερη πτωση τασης πανω στα τρανζιστορ, επομενως και καλυτερη συμπεριφορα. 
Αν ανεβεις σε ταση αντι για την μεσαια ληψη το ρελαι συνδεει τα 2 ακρα οποτε εχεις την πληρη ταση εξοδου.

Τι εννοεις εχεις διωξει τις αντιστασεις απο την εξοδο? Τι εβαλες στην θεση τους δλδ?
Οι αντιστασεις εκτος απο την μετρηση ρευματος ειναι και για το κυκλωμα περιορισμου ρευματος, χρειαζονται εκει.

----------


## akis1497

Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την απάντηση σου, τις αντιστάσεις σύρματα τις άλλαξα με δύο 0.1 Ω - 17 Watt είχαν χαλάσει απο τον φίλο μου και τις είχε κολλήσει και ανάμεσα εκεί που κάνουν το Π.
Η ρύθμιση ρεύματος παίζει μιά χαρά και είναι σταθερή.
Κάποιος μου είπε να αλλάξω τα TIP με 2N3772 ή να βάλω BD250, η πλακέτα των TIP έχει 6 θέσεις αλλά είναι κολλημένα μόνο τα πέντε.
Το παράξενο είναι οτι μου καίει πάντα το πρώτο ή το ρυθμιστή τάσης u723 και χωρίς να βάλω κάτι στην έξοδο και όταν του τη βαρέσει, δεν τα καίει κάθε φορά που το εχω ανοιχτό μπορεί να περάσει και μήνας να τα κάψει.
Εχεις ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό:

----------


## tasosmos

Μηπως εχει αλλαξει καποιος την αντισταση εκπομπου που εχει στο 1ο τρανζιστορ που σου καιει? Η μηπως ειναι διαφορετικη μαρκα αυτο που αντικαθιστας οποτε εχει διαφορες στα χαρακτηριστικα?

Για το περιστασιακο της υποθεσης δεν εχω ιδεα, εχω φτιαξει ενα δικο μου βασισμενο στο κυκλωμα της velleman εδω κ 2-3 χρονια και απο τοτε που το εφτιαξα δεν εχει σοβαρα προβληματα και βεβαιως ποτε δεν εχει καει τπτ χωρις φορτιο. 
Αν εχεις το σχεδιο πιασε και ελεγξε αντιστασεις κτλ. Κυριως δες εκει γυρω απο το darlington που εχει για driver των 3055.

----------


## akis1497

Τα εχω αλλάξει όλα ακόμη και το οδηγό και τις αντιστάσεις του.
Τώρα κάποιος φίλος μου είπε μπορεί να κάνει ταλάντωση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πιά.
Σε ρώτησα για το ρελέ γιατί αν κολάει πάνω απο τα 12 volt μπορεί αυτό να καίει το ρυθμιστή τάσης.
Η πλακέτα είναι σχετικά χάλια με επισκευασμένους διαδρόμους από προβλήματα παλιά.
Εσύ τι προβλήματα εχεις δεί γενικά για το συγκεκριμένο, είναι αξιόπιστο η να το πετάξω:

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν μπορει το ρελε απο μονο του να καει τπτ, ακομα κι αν βραχυκυκλωνει παλι δεν θα εκαιγε τρανζιστορ κτλ, ειναι πριν κι απο την γεφυρα ανορθωσης αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Εμενα το μονο προβλημα που εχει παραμεινει και δεν εχω ασχοληθει κιολας με την διορθωση του ειναι οτι δεν εχει υστερηση στο κυκλωμα ελεγχου για το ρελε. Δλδ αν εχεις πχ μια αντισταση συρματος με μικρη αντισταση για φορτιο τοτε μπορει να αλλαζει συνεχεια πολους το ρελε καθως θερμαινεται και μεγαλωνει η αντισταση της.

----------


## SV1EDG

Μάκη,αν δεν δούμε κάποιο σχετικό σχέδιο δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε και πάρα πολύ.Καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## akis1497

Ευχαριστώ Μάριε, καλώς σας βρήκα.
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να ανεβάσω σχέδιο, είναι εταιρείας που υπάρχει, μήπως μπλέξουμε, απο τους κανονισμούς του forum και φάω κανα ban ακόμη δεν ήρθα:

----------


## SV1EDG

Το πολύ πολύ να μην σ'αφήσει και να διαγράψει το post.Αλλά για ban είναι too much.Παρ'όλα αυτά ας μας το διευκρινήσει κάποιος διαχειριστής.

----------


## moutoulos

:W00t:  Εντάξει βρε παιδιά είπαμε ..., όχι και έτσι όμως. 
Μάκη κανένα πρόβλημα. Καλώς ήρθες !!!.

Εξάλλου υπάρχει απο την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία, το manual αυτού,
που περιέχει το σχηματικό.

----------


## SV1EDG

Ωραίος ο Γρηγόρης. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## dovegroup

Μάκης καλώς ήρθες.
Είπες η πλακέτα είναι χάλια, την έχεις καθαρίσει με καμμιά αλκοόλη μήπως και εχεις καμμιά διαρροή σχεδόν βραχυκύκλωμα πουθενά?
Μέτρησε τάση στον Μ/Σ, μέτρα τάση στους πυκνωτές χωρίς φορτίο.
Ποιά είναι η μέγιστη τάση εξόδου χωρίς φορτίο (τέρμα τα ποτενσιόμετρα και το μικρομετρικό)?
Η πλακέτες των 3055 είναι οκ ή και αυτές εχουν θέματα κατεστραμένων διαδρόμων, ήταν και είναι όλα ίδιας εταιρείας?
Μπορείς να μετρήσεις πτώση τάσης επάνω στις .22R τέρμα τάση και ρεύμα 7-8A σε όλες να δείς διαφορά?
Τα ποτενσιόμετρα σου κάνουν τπτ τρελλά όταν αυξομειώνεις ρεύματα ή τάσεις?
Την γείωση της κατασκευής την έχεις επάνω στη γή της ηλεκτρολογικής εγκατάστασης ή είναι floating (στον αέρα)?
Κάτι τελευταίο το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ εκεί που είσαι τι τάση εχει, μήπως και εχεις τπτ "τυχαίες" διακοπές ή υπερτάσεις τρελές ή γενικά εχεις θέματα ηλεκτρολογικής εγκατάστασης περί γειώσεων?
Δές τα αυτά για να έχουμε μιά πιό συγκεκριμένη εικόνα και πές μας...
Υ.Γ. Συγγνώμη για όλα αυτά που σου λέω να δείς αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως θα βρείς σύντομα λύση...

----------


## akis1497

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, έλειπα μερικές μέρες διακοπές και στο νησί δεν μπορούσα να πάρω το notebook λίγος χώρος πολλές αποσκευές.
Το σχέδιο είναι αυτό που έβαλε ο moutoulos Γρηγόρης, ευχαριστώ dovegroup Ακης θα κάνω αυτά που είπες και θα απαντήσω.
Ευχαριστώ τα μέγιστα όλους σας.

----------


## akis1497

Τα έκανα όλα χάλια.
Πήγα να μετρήσω κάτι ακούμπησα και τώρα εχω 34 Volts στην έξοδο. Μέτρησα 40 Volts στους πυνκωτές.
Εβγαλα τις πλακέτες με τα TIP3055. Εβγαλα το U741 και βλέπω την τάση απο 10 Volts μέχρι 14 Volts. Εβαλα το U741 έβγαλα το U723 και δεν άλλαζε η τάση. Αλλαξα το BC547B πάλι τα ίδια.
Τώρα τι κάνω:
Tasosmos είπες πως το εχεις φτιάξει, έχεις σχέδιο που να δουλεύει καλύτερα απο αυτό το χάλι:
Πάω για ύπνο δεν την παλεύω με τη βλακεία.

----------


## moutoulos

Μάκη το τροφοδοτικό δεν είναι βλακεία, απλά κάτι έκαψες, πάρε ένα σετ καινούργια LM741 & LM723, τοποθέτησε τα πάνω, αφού ελέγξεις αν τα "εξόδου" (TIP3055) είναι Οκ.

----------


## tasosmos

To ιδιο σχεδιο ειχα χρησιμοποιησει, απλα κατι μικροαλλαγες σε αντιστασεις, τρανζιστορ κτλ ειχα κανει. 
Δυστυχως δεν νομιζω να εχω κρατησει πουθενα αρχειο με τις αλλαγες γιατι ηταν με βαση πρακτικες παρατηρησεις κτλ.

----------


## akis1497

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Γρηγόρη φίλε μου sorry αλλά μου έσπασε τα νεύρα αφτό το τροφοδοτικό.
Αλλαξα τα LM723 LM741 BC547 BC557 TIP41C όπως λέει και το manual εβγαλα τα TIP3055 απο πάνω έδωσα ρεύμα μέσω λάμπας 40W αντί για ασφάλεια και ξεκινάει απο μικρότερη τάση 9Volts κουνάω ποτενσιόμετρο δεν βλέπω αλλαγή και σε κάποιο σημείο ακούω το ρελεδάκι και ανεβάζει 24Volts και μετά ανεβάζει κανονικά μέχρι τα 33Volts.
Μόλις κουνήσω ποτενσιόμετρο για κατέβασμα τάσης δεν πάει κάτω απο 24Volts και το ποτενσιόμετρο το μικρομετρικό δεν αλλάζει καθόλου την τάση.
Μέτρησα όλες τις αντιστάσεις άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές άλλαξα τις zener είδα τα ποτενσιόμετρα τα τριμεράκια, πλακέτα να δώ αν θα αλλάξω στο τέλος αν εχει κανείς πουθενά το πλακετάκι θα με σώσει.
Είχε κάψει και τα δυό LM723 το LM741 όχι.
Ερώτηση ξέρει κάποιος φίλος πως δουλεύει με τα 2 LM723 αφτό:
Ιδέα τι άλλο να δώ:
Υπέρ δικός σας Μακούλης ο ψήστης τροφοδοτικών και οχι μόνο.
Θα φάω τις πλακέτες μου.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... εχω διώξει απο την έξοδο τις αντιστάσεις σε σχήμα Π που είχε ...



Μια ερώτηση ..., γιατί έχεις διώξει τις αντιστάσεις?, ξέρεις τι δουλειά κάναν αυτές?.
Τώρα το τροφοδοτικό σου IC3/LM723, δεν μπορεί να πάρει δείγμα (απο την πτώση τάσεως αυτών) οπότε δεν μπορεί 
να δουλέψει σωστά ..., μέγα λάθος.

Η λειτουργία του που ζήτησες, είναι η εξής (στην ουσία σου γράφω τι κάνει το καθένα IC):


To *IC1 (LM741**)*, παίρνει δείγμα απο την (τελική) τάση εξόδου, και αλλάζει τα τυλίγματα στον μετασχηματιστή (για καλύτερη εκμετάλλευση των τρανζίστορ εξόδου).


To *IC2* *(LM723**)* , είναι ο σταθεροποιητής/ρυθμιστής τάσης, με κανονική και μικρομετρική ρύθμιση.


Και το *IC3* *(LM723**),* είναι ο ρυθμιστής ρεύματος (Amber), που στην περίπτωσή σου δεν νομίζω να δουλεύει.

----------


## akis1497

Γρηγόρη τις έδιωξα πρίν πολύ καιρό ο δικός μου τις είχε κολήσει με καλάι και κάθε φορά που κουνιόσαντε το ρεύμα πήγενε τρελά.
Αλλαξα τις σύρματος με 2 0.1 Ohm παράλληλα και ήταν οκ.
Πήγα να κάνω μετρήσεις να σας δώσω και το έκανα χάλια.
Γρηγόρη μήπως έχεις τίποτα μετρήσεις απο κανα τέτοιο να το δούμε.
Οποιος εχει κάποια ιδέα ας μου πεί και γω μετράω.
Ευχαριστώ παίδες.

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι βρε Μάκη δεν έχω ...

----------


## dovegroup

QUOTE=akis1497;375706]Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Γρηγόρη φίλε μου sorry αλλά μου έσπασε τα νεύρα αφτό το τροφοδοτικό.
Αλλαξα τα LM723 LM741 BC547 BC557 *TIP41C* όπως λέει και το manual εβγαλα τα TIP3055 απο πάνω έδωσα ρεύμα μέσω λάμπας 40W αντί για ασφάλεια και ξεκινάει απο μικρότερη τάση 9Volts κουνάω ποτενσιόμετρο δεν βλέπω αλλαγή και σε κάποιο σημείο ακούω το ρελεδάκι και ανεβάζει 24Volts και μετά ανεβάζει κανονικά μέχρι τα 33Volts.
Μόλις κουνήσω ποτενσιόμετρο για κατέβασμα τάσης δεν πάει κάτω απο 24Volts και το ποτενσιόμετρο το μικρομετρικό δεν αλλάζει καθόλου την τάση.
Μέτρησα όλες τις αντιστάσεις άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές άλλαξα τις zener είδα τα ποτενσιόμετρα τα τριμεράκια, πλακέτα να δώ αν θα αλλάξω στο τέλος αν εχει κανείς πουθενά το πλακετάκι θα με σώσει.
Είχε κάψει και τα δυό LM723 το LM741 όχι.
Ερώτηση ξέρει κάποιος φίλος πως δουλεύει με τα 2 LM723 αφτό:
Ιδέα τι άλλο να δώ:
Υπέρ δικός σας Μακούλης ο ψήστης τροφοδοτικών και οχι μόνο.
Θα φάω τις πλακέτες μου.[/QUOTE]

Μάκη την "πάτησες" αγαπητέ και δεν ξέρω αν εσύ φταίς!!!

Πρωτού τις φάς :Lol: ...και πάθεις κάτι Μάκης τις πλακέτες είδα λάθος BD646 εχει το Velleman PNP δηλαδή και εσύ βάζεις αν κατάλαβα καλά TIP41 NPN σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα στην έξοδο θα πάρεις τάση μεγαλύτερη των 20V που είναι η Zener στην τραφοδοσία των LM723 και θα ανεβαίνει σε άσχετα επίπεδα έως τα 33V που είναι και η μέγιστη τάση που σου δίνει το PSU σου όταν δουλεύει το LM723 για την ρύθμιση της τάσης.  
BDW94C BD648, BD650, BD652 και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Υ.Γ. Μέτρα το BC547 και το TIP41 μπάς και τα έστειλες που δεν νομίζω...τα εξόδου δεν τα έκαψες 999999% και στοίχημα αν όλα είναι έτσι όπως τα λέω.

----------


## akis1497

Dove είσαι μέγιστος φίλε ευχαριστώ αφτό ήταν έκανε λάθος αφτός που μου έδωσε το αντίστοιχο tip πήρα bdw94 το κόλησα τζάμι το εργαλείο.
Κάποιος μου πε να βάλω πέταλα 2n3772 στη θέση των tip3055 τα βρήκα 4 κομάτια τι αντιστάσεις να βάλω στη θέση των 0.22 ώμ:
Ευχαριστώ με έσωσες.

----------


## dovegroup

> Dove είσαι μέγιστος φίλε ευχαριστώ αφτό ήταν έκανε λάθος αφτός που μου έδωσε το αντίστοιχο tip πήρα bdw94 το κόλησα τζάμι το εργαλείο.
> Κάποιος μου πε να βάλω πέταλα 2n3772 στη θέση των tip3055 τα βρήκα 4 κομάτια τι αντιστάσεις να βάλω στη θέση των 0.22 ώμ:
> Ευχαριστώ με έσωσες.



0R18 θα είναι καλά Μάκ...Τα 2N3772 δεν τα καίς εύκολα σε αυτά τα ρεύματα και 4 μάλιστα είναι υπερβολή αλλά δεν θα το κάψεις πάλι αν εχεις καλή ψύξη.
Κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω μιά φώτο για ψύξη στα TO-3 όταν αποφασίσω να αλλάξω ανεμιστήρες...που δουλεύει σε μένα πάνω απο 20 χρόνια χωρίς να εχει κάψει τπτ ποτέ.

----------


## akis1497

Dove είσαι δω η διακοπεύεις;
'Εβαλα τα 2n4772 σφαίρα πάει το εργαλείο. 
Που ναι αφτό το σύστημα ψύκτρας που έλεγες;
Το θέλω χτές σίγουρα.
Πολά Γκράτσιας ο μακούλης φούρναρης εξαρτημάτων κλπ.

----------


## dovegroup

Δεν αράζω φίλε μου Μάκ η σωστή έκφραση είναι κάνω μπάνια στο ζωμό μου... :Lol: 
Πάρε τις φωτογραφίες που σου υποσχέθηκα αν έχεις απορίες τις συζητάμε...
Σε λίγες ημέρες θα σας παρουσιάσω την δική μου εκδοχή σε τροφοδοτικό που ανακτασκευάζω.
Υπομονή :Rolleyes: 
Υ.Γ. Τελικά ακόμη παιδεύεσαι έκαψες τπτ άλλο? :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## akis1497

Πολύ ωραίο αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα.
Δεν βλέπω καλά τι αλουμίνιο ψυγείο έχεις βάλει, που μπορώ να το βρώ αφτό:
Τα ανεμιστήρια είναι απο αλουμίνιο που τα βρίσκω, οι βίδες τόσο μεγάλες υπάρχουν:
Είμαι καλά δεν εχω κάψει κάτι ως τώρα οι φλάτζες αντέχουν καλύτερα.
Ρώτησες τι αμπέρ βγάζει, μέχρι 7 εχω πάρει, έκαψα την 18 ώμ που έχει 2 φορές απο βλακεία μου είχα γειώση την έξοδο με κόληση.

Φχαριστώ μάν για όλα.

----------


## dovegroup

> Πολύ ωραίο αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα.
> Δεν βλέπω καλά τι αλουμίνιο ψυγείο έχεις βάλει, που μπορώ να το βρώ αφτό:
> Τα ανεμιστήρια είναι απο αλουμίνιο που τα βρίσκω, οι βίδες τόσο μεγάλες υπάρχουν:
> Είμαι καλά δεν εχω κάψει κάτι ως τώρα οι φλάτζες αντέχουν καλύτερα.
> Ρώτησες τι αμπέρ βγάζει, μέχρι 7 εχω πάρει, έκαψα την 18 ώμ που έχει 2 φορές απο βλακεία μου είχα γειώση την έξοδο με κόληση.
> 
> Φχαριστώ μάν για όλα.



 
Τι δεν κατάλαβες?
Το ψυγείο είναι 20ετίας τουλάχιστον κάτι σαν αυτό
http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...products_id=20
Tα Fan ψάξε τα στα κομπιουτεράδικα είναι 12V 120 x 120 12VDC Aluminium.
Οι βίδες είναι ντίζες Μ4 τις είχα απο παλιά τώρα έβαλα τυφλά παξιμάδια μόνο.
Αν παίρνεις 7 Α κάτι δεν πάει καλά δίνει τουλάχιστον 8Α-10Α ψάξε τις αντιστάσεις 0R1 βάλε περισσότερες.
Εκαψες τις 0R18? ή την αντίσταση 18R που έχει στο συλλέκτη το οδηγό αν αυτή ε απο το βραχυκύκλωμα τις έκαψες... :Smile: 
Μάκη μήπως να βλέπαμε λιγάκι αυτό που έφτιαξες ή την πλακέτα του με τις αλλαγές να δούμε τι τρέχει? 
Υ.Γ. Θα με κάνεις να το φτιάξω βρε παιδί μου...Βλέπω πως παιδεύεσαι πολύ παλληκάρι μου. Αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω πολύ ευχαρίστως απο αύριο εχω άδεια στείλε pm αν βολεύει και είσαι Αθήνα να βρεθούμε να το φτιάξουμε, πάντα αφιλοκερδώς εννοείτε... :Rolleyes:

----------


## tasosmos

Για να ρυθμισεις ελαχιστο και μεγιστο περιορισμο ρευματος ρυθμισε τα 2 τριμμερακια που εχει, το ενα ρυθμιζει το ελαχιστο κ το αλλο μεγιστο. 

Αν παλι δεν πιανεις το μεγιστο που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ σου τοτε εχεις ρυθμισει τον ελαχιστο περιορισμο υπερβολικα χαμηλα, ανεβασε το λιγο και θα δεις οτι μετατοπιζεται προς μεγαλυτερες τιμες ο ελεγχος του αλλου τριμμερ.

Αν και παλι ειναι μικρο το ευρος ρυθμισεων που εχεις τοτε πρεπει να προσθεσεις αντισταση εκει που ειχε τις αντιστασεις συρματος οπως ειπε κι ο Ακης.

----------


## dovegroup

> Για να ρυθμισεις ελαχιστο και μεγιστο περιορισμο ρευματος ρυθμισε τα 2 τριμμερακια που εχει, το ενα ρυθμιζει το ελαχιστο κ το αλλο μεγιστο. 
> 
> Αν παλι δεν πιανεις το μεγιστο που μπορει να δωσει ο μ/σ σου τοτε εχεις ρυθμισει τον ελαχιστο περιορισμο υπερβολικα χαμηλα, ανεβασε το λιγο και θα δεις οτι μετατοπιζεται προς μεγαλυτερες τιμες ο ελεγχος του αλλου τριμμερ.
> 
> Αν και παλι ειναι μικρο το ευρος ρυθμισεων που εχεις τοτε πρεπει να προσθεσεις αντισταση εκει που ειχε τις αντιστασεις συρματος οπως ειπε κι ο Ακης.



Τάσο, δεν το βλέπω να παίρνει ρύθμιση απο 10mA-10A με 4 αντιστάσεις 0R1 που έχει βάλει, όπως και ούτε σταθερότητα περιορισμού απλά με τις αντιστάσεις...θέλει παραπάνω αντιστάσεις και άλλα κόλπα...
Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό είναι πολύ έξυπνα σχεδιασμένο.
Λέω να ανα-κατασκευάσω το δικό μου 0-50V / 0-10A που έχω 20 χρόνια +, και να βάλω μερικές απο τις εξυπνάδες του επάνω...π.χ. την μεταγωγή τυλίγματος κ.λ.π....

----------


## tasosmos

Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα εχω βαλει 5 ή 6x 0,1Ω/5W και παιζει μια χαρα. 

Μονο προβλημα που δεν εχω ασχοληθει για να ειμαι ειλικρινης με την διορθωση του ειναι οταν εχεις μεγαλο φορτιο πανω και η ταση που χρειαζεται ειναι κοντα στα  10-12V που αλλαζει τυλιγμα. Δεν εχει αρκετη υστερηση κι αλλαζει συνεχεια τυλιγμα.

----------


## dovegroup

> Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα εχω βαλει 5 ή 6x 0,1Ω/5W και παιζει μια χαρα. 
> 
> Μονο προβλημα που δεν εχω ασχοληθει για να ειμαι ειλικρινης με την διορθωση του ειναι οταν εχεις μεγαλο φορτιο πανω και η ταση που χρειαζεται ειναι κοντα στα 10-12V που αλλαζει τυλιγμα. Δεν εχει αρκετη υστερηση κι αλλαζει συνεχεια τυλιγμα.



Πρωτού παίξεις με την υστέρηση δοκίμασες να του βάλεις περισσότερη χωρητικότητα στην είσοδο γιατί 2 x 4700μF μου φαίνονται λίγα και αν το φορτίο είναι απαιτητικό με γρήγορα σκαμπανεβάσματα τότε...πιά υστέρηση... :Smile:

----------


## akis1497

Φχαριστώ για όλα παίδες.
Dove θέλω να μιλήσουμε πριβέ αντε μπάς και γίνει τροφοδοτικό αφτό.
'Εχω κουρδίσει τα τρίμερ δεν πάει μέχρι 0 αμπέρ πάει απο 1 και πάνω μέχρι 7 αμπέρ θα βάλω αντιστάσεις και θα ιδούμε.
Φχαριστώ Τάσο για τις συμβουλές.
Dove τι είναι αφτό το μηχανάκι στην φωτογραφία;

----------


## tasosmos

> Πρωτού παίξεις με την υστέρηση δοκίμασες να του βάλεις περισσότερη χωρητικότητα στην είσοδο γιατί 2 x 4700μF μου φαίνονται λίγα και αν το φορτίο είναι απαιτητικό με γρήγορα σκαμπανεβάσματα τότε...πιά υστέρηση...



Ε ναι προφανως ειναι λιγα τα 9400μ για 10Α, εχω 22m στο δικο μου. 
Αυτη ηταν η 1η αλλαγη που εκανα πριν φτιαξω καν πλακετα...  :Smile:

----------


## alfadex

Καλησπέρα, σκέφτοαμια να φτιάξω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό ,έχει κάποιος κάποια εμπειρία πο το συγκεκριμένο έτσι ώστε να με αποτρέψει? Το βλέπω αρκετα δυνατό και αξιοπιστο (εμφανισιακά τουλάχιστων) Έχω αλλά 2 μικρότερα αλλά θέλω ένα καλό με ρύθμιση ρεύματος.

----------

